# Louisville sunrise!!



## Kfarlow (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a complete noob, so don't be too harsh. But I definitely want feedback on how you all think I did. Pictures taken using 50D w/28-135 IS USM lens.

#1





#2




#3




#4


----------



## Kfarlow (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, forgot this one!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 7, 2010)

The forgotten one is the best of them all, in my opinion.

Nice lines, great color, great subject.
Straighten the horizon.
the horizon being in the lower third of the image is much more interesting than it being in the middle as in #1.


----------

